# فيسبوك للحيوانات!!!



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

فيسبوك للحيوانات!!!      






​ 
أطلق مهندس كولومبي لم ترضه مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي للبشر عبر الانترنت، موقع ماي بت بام كوم الذي يطمح الى ان يتحول الى نوع من فايسبوك للقطط والكلاب.

فيسبوك للحيوانات!!!

من أين جاءت فكرة الموقع؟؟
ويمكن لمستخدمي  ماي بت بام  تصفح الموقع بحثا عن حيوانات اليفة اخرى والحصول على نصائح من اطباء بيطريين وتحديد مواعيد لقاء مع كلاب او قطط اخرى.

وقال مؤسس الموقع بول بشارة وهو مهندس صناعي وصحفي  انه نوع متطور من التفاعل. الاشخاص الذين يشاركون في هذا المنتدى يفعلون ذلك لان لديهم قصة يرونها.

وقال بشارة ان فكرة انشاء هذا الموقع اتت بعدما حاول صديق له يملك كلبا من فصيلة نادرة في كولومبيا، جاهدا ايجاد رفيقة له.

وبعد تسجيل اول 500 مستخدم للموقع حصل بشارة على رخصة لتعزيز القدرات الفنية للولوج الى الموقع، املا ان يتحول موقعه الى نموذج اقليمي.  واكد انه لا يتوافر في أمريكا اللاتينية موقع آخر كهذا.


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
وماله برضه 
حيوانات بتحب تعمل شات 
ايه المشكلة؟​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (24 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههه
جامدا اوووووى الفكره ده
ميرسى يا كليمو*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههه
فكرة حلوة   يا كليمووووووو
بصراحة الواحد لما يدخل مواضيعك بيستفاد اسعير كلمنك

هههههههه تشكرات بالمئات


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههه

مش غلط..
فكرة برضه..
مرررررررررسي كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb

اهلا ببيشو
مرورك جمل الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

Mary Gergees

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

swety

اهلا كوكى
نورت


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## blackguitar (4 يوليو 2009)

ممكن حد يقولى اللينك بتاع السايت ده


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 يوليو 2009)

فكرة جميلة بجد ياريت الموقع يبقي عالمي عشان الجميع يستفاد منه مرسي يا جميل المسيح يحميك


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

blackguitar

ممكن


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

الملك العقرب
شكرا لمرورك

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## maramero (13 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
فكرة حلوة*​


----------



## vova_ch (13 يوليو 2009)

**


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههه*
*عادى يعنى وهما مالهمش نفس ولا اية*
*ههههه*
*شكرا يا كليمو*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

maramero
شكرااااا لمرورك 
الربر يحرسك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

vova_ch


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

*just member*
*









*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوعك جميل فعلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

malak_adel_4
شكرا  لمرورك


----------



## marmora jesus (31 يوليو 2009)




----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------

